# new anti-tailgating option for wranglers



## punisher2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

this is why jeep wranglers kick ass,yes i know it has nothing to do with snow plowing....but its just to dam cool


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

how do I get one? u r right cool.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

would make a great movie scene


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

madmax terminator??? lol


----------

